
The huge profits and profound suffering of the Manila Galleons - Thevet
https://aeon.co/essays/the-manila-galleons-that-oceaneered-for-plague-and-profit
======
coldcode
The value of human life is still measured in many places by how much profit
can be extracted from them; thankfully more people realize how terrible it is
to value money over the people necessary to create it. Even in the US chicken
is often butchered by indentured illegals in deplorable conditions. While some
things have changed for the better in the modern world some things remain the
same.

~~~
zyxley
Nitpicking, but: "Unauthorized" is better terminology than "illegal", given
that deportation is an administrative process rather than a civil or criminal
one.

------
eevilspock
So exploitation begat exploitation?

